# Here she is!



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here she is...Bella!!! We are in love!! What a happy and self confident little girl Bella is. She is acting like she has lived here her whole life. The car ride home was great and she has been eating, playing, napping, exploring the house without missing a beat. She slept through the night without making a sound an goes right to the potty pad each and everytime! So far, we are accident free. Our toy Aussie LOVES her and she loves him. She is so sweet and wants to cuddle with anyone who is willing. The HH calls her "Bella Bunny" - he is smitten!!! Sooooo soooo happy!!! Joy! Joy! Joy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*I'm so happy for you. She is such a doll baby.*


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Hope CONGRATS I am so happy for you and I am glad that you had a safe trip, I have been thinking of you-- Uh Oh the picture did not show  Sounds like she was meant to be with you and your family.... Welcome BELLA we can not wait to watch you grow up here on SM


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweet Hope, it sounds like everything is falling into place. Sometimes it is so hard to figure out how to post a pic on here. Baby Bella's pic, didn't show up .
It has happened to me a gazillion times, but then you get used to it.

Kisses to the darling new baby.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess it helps if I would post the picture!!! Here she is...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good lord! I don't know what is happening with the picture. Let me try again! First time using photobucket and I found the tutorial here on sm.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Happy, happy, joy, joy. I can't wait for pix. How does your son like her???

Oops, just saw you couldn't post pic. Make sure to pick the last code in the box of four codes...I think it says image code. Copy that and then hit reply on sm and just paste it in and it should come up.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:Ahem, I just wanted an excuse to use this emoticon...I went to your profile to see the pic of beautiful Bella.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Sylie said:


> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:Ahem, I just wanted an excuse to use this emoticon...I went to your profile to see the pic of beautiful Bella.


 I love that emoticon LOL


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

AWWWWW shes home congrats enjoy and picture overload please :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Please let the third time be the charm!*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Susan - I did. It doesn't seem to be working. [URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jackpot!!! Finally - here is another.[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

AWWEEEE she is so PRECIOUS congrats I know you will be an excellent Mommy to her


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Awww she's such a cutie!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here she is - crashed out from playing.[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like they are both crashed out LOL adorable


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

This couch now belongs to Princess Bella![URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili: Success. She's adorable and I love how she just conked out with your son. So cute. :thumbsup: It's also very hard to get pix of them when they're so little. Like grease lightening :w00t:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

This toy is bigger than me![URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bella is adorable!!!! Congratulations! 

PS....I would love to see a picture of your toy Aussie sometime...my best friend has one, too.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a cute cute cute little girl!!! Congratulations ! I'm sure Bella Breeze will be totally spoiled.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh No, I just need another Maltese Puppy!!! She (Bella) is absolutely adorable and I want to wish you and your family all the best with her!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwww, she is adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, she's a doll!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Glenda! Here is a photo of Rocket the toy Aussie. He is about 9 pounds of non stop ball chasing action. Great little dog. Very intelligent and fun but there is no OFF button! Typical Aussie in a very small pakage.[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

How about Bella and Rocket together???? Huh?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:wub::wub:Bella is too cute for words, and so is Rocket. Glad to hear that she is adjusting so well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! she is adorable :wub: :wub: looking forward to seeing more and more


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Laura- I've been trying to take one of the together since we arrived home but they won't sit still!!! They love to chase one another! I'm exhausted just watching them. I can see I am going to have to invest in a good camera if I want to capture any of her baby pictures. It's so hard to get her to sit still and she has just enough hair to cover her eyes but not enough for a bow - she has a face under that white fur somewhere! Lol.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Rocket is so cute! Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Hi Laura- I've been trying to take one of the together since we arrived home but they won't sit still!!! They love to chase one another! I'm exhausted just watching them. I can see I am going to have to invest in a good camera if I want to capture any of her baby pictures. It's so hard to get her to sit still and she has just enough hair to cover her eyes but not enough for a bow - she has a face under that white fur somewhere! Lol.


Do we have a pouting smiley???


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Bella is beautiful!!! So glad she so confidently found her Place or should I say palace.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation and best wishes with her. She is just adorable.:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. She is doing great with my sons. I have the upcoming week off to help her get settled and then I will be able to bring her to the office whenever Cooper and I don't have court. I feel lucky to be in the situation to do this for her so she wont be alone much at all.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope -- I'm so glad that everything went so well in picking her up. Sounds like she's being a very good little girl. 

Love all of the pictures but most especially the one where she's crashed with your son. I know that she and Rocket with have so much fun together.

Princess Bella Breeze is definitely a little cutie. You'll have your hands full having fun with her and training her. Can't wait to meet both of you in person.

We will truly enjoy watching her grow up on SM.:wub::wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures. Aren't we a bunch of piccie piggies though? Never enough. Rocket is something else...I have never seen a toy Aussie...or even a picture of one before. Oh, and that picture of Bella's belly just made me so want to put my face in it and kiss, kiss. Sigh. Puppy fever.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my,ADORABLE!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub: Bella is adorable!!! And I think you lucked out with one of the best!!!

I'm looking forward to watching her grow up...I know you're gonna love every minute of her life!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Sylvia - toy Aussies are great! They are especially popular with horse people because it's so easy to put them in our pick-ups and go. Here is another pic of ours - you can see he has wonderful coat and is very flashy but his ears are a little to "up" for the show ring. They are easy to train and and great at agility. Our Rocket is about 11" at the shoulder and less than 10 lbs.[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Soooo cute! Congrats! Love the name lol


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations!:chili::chili::chili:
Bella is just beautiful! It must be so fun to watch her with Rocket.
Has she met Cooper?
I love the picture of her and you son too -so cute!
I know what you mean about puppy pictures. 95% of mine are just blurry white fur.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

*Bella is gorgeous!*

Thanks for posting the pictures of your beautiful baby girl


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She's so cute! She looks very sturdy and like she's fitting into your household great!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just adorable...congratulations


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi elisabeth - yes, she is a sturdy little gal which will be a good thing with our toy Aussie and the boys. She is proving to be quite the little pistol!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you have a very good thing going. Lots and lots of love and sweet little doggies...and nice little humans. You have a good thing going. It is so nice that you are sharing it with us.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwww she is so precious!! Congrats!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally a picture where she is still! I had to post it - she does have a face under all that fur![URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

babycake7 said:


> Finally a picture where she is still! I had to post it - she does have a face under all that fur![URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about saving the best for last. Love, love, love it. Definitely frameable to mark Bella's entry into your lives for years to come. :wub:


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats! Looks like you son is adoring her too. Cuteness overload!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwwww Bella bunny! Congrats  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

:cheer: Bella is finally home!  She is just too cute for words.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Bella is a living doll, just want to give her kisses all over. The pic of your precious son and Bella is priceless. Oh my goodness Rocket is adorable!!!! Ahhh you have a housefull of cuties. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures, they are incredible. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Thanks for all the pictures. Aren't we a bunch of piccie piggies though? Never enough. Rocket is something else...I have never seen a toy Aussie...or even a picture of one before. Oh, and that picture of Bella's belly just made me so want to put my face in it and kiss, kiss. Sigh. Puppy fever.


I completely agree! I took one look and gasped, "Oooooo... PUPPY BELLY!" :chili: :wub: 

She and rocket are BOTH adorable. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like we have a winner....puppy belly picture it is! Actually who could truly choose? Congrats on your precious Bella....she is a cutie pie for sure ♥♥!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is adorable!!! All your kids, skin and fur, are!!! Great pictures and you know we can't wait to see more!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Bella is quite the little doll!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Huge congrats to you and your family, Hope. She is darling :wub:


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Bella is just beautiful. Oh how I remember when my McKenzie was that small.


----------

